# New and curious about Oak Park box joint jig system



## ncparolelady (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all! I'm very interested in the Oak Park box/finger joint jigs that everyone seems to talk about on here. I have some questions though.

I have an old Craftsman router table (was my father's and so I use it for sentimental reasons) with an old commercial craftsman router mounted underneath (again, sentimental). 

I've tried making my own jigs, but the joints just never seem to come out right. The spacing is okay, but the joints just don't look that great when put together. It's almost as if the cuts aren't exactly straight. I'm wondering if I'm forcing the wood on the bit too hard or maybe not hard enough. Or, possibly my jig just isn't sturdy enough and allows for some movement during the cut.

Either way, here's my questions: would the oak park box/finger jigs eliminate this type problem? and could I clamp the jig on my router table top instead of drilling and screwing it in place? Thanks for any response!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe that securing your stock as it is being pushed thru may be your biggest problem. The OP jigs do bolt to the table and may help prevent slippage, but I think it is slippage in the feed is where you are having the most problem. BJ made a push block jig a while back that was excellent for securing the work while using the box joint jigs. Here is a link to the project and I think this would help you a lot.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI ncparolelady

You don't need to drill holes in your router table if you don't want to you can mount the Oak-Park jigs to some 1/4" thick MDF/Plywood and then just clamp it to your router top, with 2 clamps min. 4 would be best...

But it must be locked down to it some how to your top, if it moves at all the joints will not be right...

Then once you have it set right you need a jig to get it done right, it's true you can use a over size push block but it takes a long time to get it right every time...Bob R. is a pro and has done it 1000 of times...but you and I only do it now and then..
A jig push block will let you make it right every time..
Here's a link to the jig.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--&product=SF1030
==========




ncparolelady said:


> Hi all! I'm very interested in the Oak Park box/finger joint jigs that everyone seems to talk about on here. I have some questions though.
> 
> I have an old Craftsman router table (was my father's and so I use it for sentimental reasons) with an old commercial craftsman router mounted underneath (again, sentimental).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ's jig is nice, but as long as you support the wood so it will pass the bit evenly you will be fine. I use a piece of 4x4" about 6" long. First I run it through the jig to cut a guide slot, then I place the slot on the jig so it will guide square and true. The 4x4" surface is large enough to support the wood and will guide it straight. Best results are by cutting one piece at a time.

Note: There are 3 sizes of jigs; 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2". I cut my block on one side for 1/4" and then rotate it 1/4 turn for the 3/8" and again for the 1/2" so all the jigs use the same push block.


----------

